# Calendrier - Plein de m..... qui arrivent



## phcm64100 (16 Avril 2021)

Bonjour

j ai plein d evenements qui se creent tout seuls dans calendrier
je ne sais pas d ou ca vient et comment empeccher ca

merci de votre aide


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2021)

ça ne sent pas bon ça.

Je serai toi, je changerais en premier mon mot de passe iCloud. Il se peut que des personnes accèdent à ton téléphone via ton compte.

Ensuite, est-ce que ces message sont apparus dans une couleur différente que celle que tu utilises habituellement pour ton agenda  ?


----------



## edenpulse (16 Avril 2021)

Non c'est pas grave en vrai @gwen 
C'est assez "vieux" comme truc. 
ici la solution : https://hitek.fr/actualite/spam-icloud-solution-calendrier_11375


----------



## Chris K (16 Avril 2021)

Mésaventure assez connue. Déjà évoquée ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/sort...ssant-toute-les-heures.1357163/#post-14035835

Autre infos ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-ch/HT211076


----------

